# Sunday Night Herf from Balad Iraq



## Swany (Aug 20, 2010)

Figured I'd share some pics we took of our weekly herf. It used to be Friday night, but I had to work, so we did it today. These sticks came from a bomb I received from GJcab09. Thanks brother, there were some tasty sticks in there.


----------



## zeavran1 (Aug 18, 2009)

Very cool. Enjoy guys. You deserve it!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Thanks Rob
Please feel free to also post any pics in the troop picture thread. Look like a swanky place


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

Great to see! You guys be careful & get home quick & safe!

Thank you guys!

Jason


----------



## jessejava187 (Aug 25, 2009)

thats really cool, thanks bro


----------



## gjcab09 (Jul 12, 2009)

Thanks for the pics, Rob! It's very cool to see you guys enjoying those smokes!


----------



## marked (Jul 29, 2010)

Football, beers, and cigars! Nice!


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Great to see that you guys are relaxing for a change. I appreciate your service and hope you have many more times like this. 
*
God Bless All Of You!*


----------



## Dave.73 (Mar 25, 2010)

I'm really glad you guys get to relax a little. Thanks for all you do and be safe. :usa::usa:


----------



## Johnny Rock (Jun 25, 2010)

Thanks guys for posting these pics.

Looks like you are enjoying those smokes :ss

Thank you all for your service, and get home safe.


----------



## baderjkbr (Jun 21, 2010)

Thanks for the pics. Stay safe. My hats off to you guys.:yo:


----------



## phager (Jun 28, 2010)

Thanks for posting the pics Rob! It's truly great to see you guy's kicking back and enjoying a good cigar! Thanks so much for your service!


----------

